# potato??



## angelica (Aug 6, 2006)

My friend got called a potato the other day on Myspace by his ex-girlfriend ...what the heck does that mean!?  ...anyone!?


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 6, 2006)

is he shaped like a potato?


----------



## angelica (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 
_is he shaped like a potato?_

 

LOL, no not at all


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 6, 2006)

haha then i have no idea.


----------



## Another Janice! (Aug 7, 2006)

I am forever looking up words and phrases here....


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=potato

maybe this helps?


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 7, 2006)

ahh so i guess it means he is boring. like a potato... interesting


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Aug 7, 2006)

maybe she just wants to eat him.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 haha Im kidding.but I used to live next door to this woman who was at LEAST 600 pounds and she used to call me an oreo.I swore it was because she wanted to eat me.( Im half Puerto Rican and half German)


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 
_maybe she just wants to eat him.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha Im kidding.but I used to live next door to this woman who was at LEAST 600 pounds and she used to call me an oreo.I swore it was because she wanted to eat me.( Im half Puerto Rican and half German)_

 
Sorry hon, that is not what she meant.  That is a negative racial remark. It means white on the inside, black on the outside.


----------



## Wattage (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 
_Sorry hon, that is not what she meant.  That is a negative racial remark. It means white on the inside, black on the outside. _

 

I don't see why this has to be thought of as negative. A lot of people call my bf a banana (white on the inside, yellow on the outside) and it's not negative. It's just a way of joking that he is culturally very Canadian, but physically he is Vietnamese.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 7, 2006)

Where I live, potato usually means "lazy ass". You know...couch potato.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 7, 2006)

they added the word "Mouse Potato" to the dictionary. it means someone who spends alot of time in front of the computer , as in couch potato is someone who spends a lot of time in front of the tv.


----------



## Lady_MAC (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_I don't see why this has to be thought of as negative. A lot of people call my bf a banana (white on the inside, yellow on the outside) and it's not negative. It's just a way of joking that he is culturally very Canadian, but physically he is Vietnamese._

 

No..it is negative. It just perpetuates the belief that you can act a race. I am endlessly called an oreo because I do not use slang and like Rock music. If that is "acting white" what is acting Black? Hmm?

Is being culturally Canadian exclusively white? I think not. That is f'd up and flawed thinking.....IMO, of course.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lady_MAC* 
_No..it is negative. It just perpetuates the belief that you can act a race. I am endlessly called an oreo because I do not use slang and like Rock music. If that is "acting white" what is acting Black? Hmm?

Is being culturally Canadian exclusively white? I think not. That is f'd up and flawed thinking.....IMO, of course._

 
Heh touchy subject...

I think a lot of it also depends on the context of who's saying what, and the meaning they are applying to the word in question.

When I was telling friends of mine that I was going to hang out with a select group of girls, it was always, "I'll be out with the bitches."  But it's positive in that context because of the meaning we (my friends) assign to that word in that moment.  

FYI dont take this out of context, just making an example:

Your getting called an, "Oreo" because your deviating from the, "steriotype" that is present in the popular culture of the moment.  How many "black" mainstream rock bands are there compared to "white" rock bands.  Conversly how many "white" rapers are there compared to "black" rapers.  Its probably a safe bet that a far larger majority of whites listen to rock compared to the number of blacks, just as statistically there is probably more blacks who listen to rap than whites.  Obviously there is cross over on both sides, but thats going to be a minority.  Blame popular culture which steriotypes black culture as ghetto people who listen to rap, and white culture as preppy scene kids who listen to emo rock bands.

An equally valid observation would be to say that your not being Oreo at all, but actually being true to your racial steriotype by looking for and claiming racism is the motivation for someone's actions, when it really isn't even a factor.

Steriotypes happen, it's unavoidable.  It may not be fair, but as humans we have to be able to quickly place people into generic temporary catagories to better be able to interact with them.  I dont know you, so on first glance i'd put you in the black catagory.  Your friends (or not so friends) know you better, and have you in the catagory between white and black, or Oreo.

FYI none of this was written with mean spirit, and I lost my train of thought somewhere along the way...  Sorry, it's my blonde streaks.  =P


----------



## Lady_MAC (Aug 7, 2006)

Actually, if you would like to talk about statistics, White and Latino youth purchase more rap music than Blacks. I guess that does not prove that Blacks listen to it less, as they may find the music by other means (downloading, cd sharing/ripping, etc) but with the only stats that anyone can use to make a true judgement... 

What you said is only the media's construction of reality, which countless people buy into and willingly accept.

If I am being the stereotypical black woman by bringing attention to things that are blatantly racist to me, so be it. Many times people will make comments or believe things that are in fact racist, but they fail to realize how that could be. Do I label them racist? No. I try to enlighten them.

The other day a friend and I were talking about something and I exclaimed "Indubitably!" What was her response? "Like omigod, you're so white". Great- so any black person with a vocabulary that extends beyond that of a fifth grader is trying to be White. I find that racist, so I explained to her why. 

Anyway, I do understand how some interpret things differently. When you talk about your "bitches", I know people who will brand you "anti-woman" while other feel that it is synonymous to "chick" or "girlfriends".  Well, the term "Oreo" does not sit well with me at all, but I guess it's cool with others. Whatever.


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lady_MAC* 
_Actually, if you would like to talk about statistics, White and Latino youth purchase more rap music than Blacks. I guess that does not prove that Blacks listen to it less, as they may find the music by other means (downloading, cd sharing/ripping, etc) but with the only stats that anyone can use to make a true judgement... 

What you said is only the media's construction of reality, which countless people buy into and willingly accept.

If I am being the stereotypical black woman by bringing attention to things that are blatantly racist to me, so be it. Many times people will make comments or believe things that are in fact racist, but they fail to realize how that could be. Do I label them racist? No. I try to enlighten them.

The other day a friend and I were talking about something and I exclaimed "Indubitably!" What was her response? "Like omigod, you're so white". Great- so any black person with a vocabulary that extends beyond that of a fifth grader is trying to be White. I find that racist, so I explained to her why. 

Anyway, I do understand how some interpret things differently. When you talk about your "bitches", I know people who will brand you "anti-woman" while other feel that it is synonymous to "chick" or "girlfriends". Well, the term "Oreo" does not sit well with me at all, but I guess it's cool with others. Whatever._

 
Well put. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I concur. (Now I DARE anyone to say anything about that)

Oh yeah, and she's right about her statistics. Also, things that are considered racist to us may not be considered racist to someone else because HELLO! racism is aimed at certain people and not others. So of course you wouldn't know what it's like to be in our shoes and we in yours. End of story. Now back to the subject...


----------



## Raerae (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 
_Well put. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I concur. (Now I DARE anyone to say anything about that)_

 
I will =P

 Quote:

  Actually, if you would like to talk about statistics, White and Latino youth purchase more rap music than Blacks. I guess that does not prove that Blacks listen to it less, as they may find the music by other means (downloading, cd sharing/ripping, etc) but with the only stats that anyone can use to make a true judgement... 

What you said is only the media's construction of reality, which countless people buy into and willingly accept.  
 
It's the media's construction of reality due to the obvious.  Rap wouldn't be considered black (and i'm excluding the latino spin on rap music for the contect of this discussion as while similar, it's culturally different) music if the mainstream performers and roots of the concept didn't stem from black performers.  Todays rap is even different from the rap music that was popularised in the 90's, and signifigantly different from the 80's and completely different from the funk music in the 70's.  And I'm sure funk music has roots in something else but I dont know enough about the origin of that style of music to comment.  

And there are signifigantly more stats availible on who listens to what than just CD sales.  We use this database at my job http://www.scarborough.com/about.php and it essentially can give you the market breakdown of nearly anything.  It's used by advertisers to better markey their products to the people that are more likeley to listen to it.  You could basically if you wanted get a breakdown of the percentage of people who have listened to rap on the radio, bought a rap CD, or watched a rap video on TV, as well as the age and racial profile of majority group.  I can't guarentee the result as I dont have direct access to the program (not in the marketing department, only help out on occasion with research) but I'd be willing to bet it's weighted towards blacks (although probably moreso in the past years than now, as Rap is defeneteley becomming more mainstream).

How about just from observations?  Moving from suburbia to the innercity which is statistically more black than white, the number of cars with rattle my window bass bumping has gone up exponentially.  While having bumping systems isn't soley a black thing, it's fairly safe to say that rap music is more likeleye to shake the foundation of my house, than if everyone driving around was blasting emo alternative music like they did on the streets of Santa Barbara, CA.

What does any of the above have to do with being racist?  It doesn't.  It's general observations and statistics.  It's not racist to say, most rappers are black or rap is black music.  It's true.  It's the dominant group.  Just as the inverse of that being white emo bands, so alternative rock music is going to be considered a white thing.  Again it's not racist, it's generalizations derived from the fact that rock and roll performers are statistically more white than black.  So it's a white thing.  And rap is a black thing.

 Quote:

  If I am being the stereotypical black woman by bringing attention to things that are blatantly racist to me, so be it. Many times people will make comments or believe things that are in fact racist, but they fail to realize how that could be. Do I label them racist? No. I try to enlighten them.

The other day a friend and I were talking about something and I exclaimed "Indubitably!" What was her response? "Like omigod, you're so white". Great- so any black person with a vocabulary that extends beyond that of a fifth grader is trying to be White. I find that racist, so I explained to her why.  
 
Why are they racist in the first place?  You can find racism anywhere if you look hard enough.  Even in places where it doesn't exist.  Dictionary.com definiton 2 defines Racism as, "Discrimination or prejudice based on race."  How does your friends comment have anything to do with the above definition.  Would you have been less offended if she had said, "Like omigod, you're such a nerd!" Or had substituted "white" for any other derigatory comment?  Why does the use of color only offend the black community (another obvious steriotype, but steriotypes are created because of common observations).  If your friend was being racist, she woulnd't be your friend.

 Quote:

  Anyway, I do understand how some interpret things differently. When you talk about your "bitches", I know people who will brand you "anti-woman" while other feel that it is synonymous to "chick" or "girlfriends". Well, the term "Oreo" does not sit well with me at all, but I guess it's cool with others. Whatever.  
 
Do you think the main reason you find the term Oreo to be offensive, because your looking deeper than whats really there?  I mean we have two direct and opposite opinions in just this thread on the term, "oreo."  One not really even caring, and the other (yours) trying extremely hard to project your opinion that the term oreo is bad onto someone else who does not hold that opinion at all.  Maybe you would be less offended if you spent less time analyzing every word for racism, and spent more time just talking.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 
_Oh yeah, and she's right about her statistics. Also, things that are considered racist to us may not be considered racist to someone else because HELLO! racism is aimed at certain people and not others. So of course you wouldn't know what it's like to be in our shoes and we in yours. End of story. Now back to the subject..._

 
Actually I disagree, I think people confuse how it feels to be a minority with racism.  In all reality, i think very few people have expierenced as much racism as they claim to have.  And just apply the term, "racist" to anything they personally find offensive that somehow has to do with a skincolor.

In all of her examples she talks about friends joking around, and just because they happen to include skincolor, they are automatically racially offensive.

I would argue the intent of the speaker would be the deciding factor on whether a phrase is racist, not the perception of the listener because they misinterpreted.

Like in her example about her friend (i'm assuming it's a white friend) saying she's being so "white." I highly doubt her friend said that with the implication that white's are superior and she should stop trying to be white.  Or said it with the intent to descriminate against her.  She said it because they are friends, and she feels close enough to her to use casual jokes withought thinking she has to worrk about stepping on broken glass everytime she opens her mouth.  There is nothing racist about that.


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_I will =P



It's the media's construction of reality due to the obvious. Rap wouldn't be considered black (and i'm excluding the latino spin on rap music for the contect of this discussion as while similar, it's culturally different) music if the mainstream performers and roots of the concept didn't stem from black performers. Todays rap is even different from the rap music that was popularised in the 90's, and signifigantly different from the 80's and completely different from the funk music in the 70's. And I'm sure funk music has roots in something else but I dont know enough about the origin of that style of music to comment. 

And there are signifigantly more stats availible on who listens to what than just CD sales. We use this database at my job http://www.scarborough.com/about.php and it essentially can give you the market breakdown of nearly anything. It's used by advertisers to better markey their products to the people that are more likeley to listen to it. You could basically if you wanted get a breakdown of the percentage of people who have listened to rap on the radio, bought a rap CD, or watched a rap video on TV, as well as the age and racial profile of majority group. I can't guarentee the result as I dont have direct access to the program (not in the marketing department, only help out on occasion with research) but I'd be willing to bet it's weighted towards blacks (although probably moreso in the past years than now, as Rap is defeneteley becomming more mainstream).

How about just from observations? Moving from suburbia to the innercity which is statistically more black than white, the number of cars with rattle my window bass bumping has gone up exponentially. While having bumping systems isn't soley a black thing, it's fairly safe to say that rap music is more likeleye to shake the foundation of my house, than if everyone driving around was blasting emo alternative music like they did on the streets of Santa Barbara, CA.

What does any of the above have to do with being racist? It doesn't. It's general observations and statistics. It's not racist to say, most rappers are black or rap is black music. It's true. It's the dominant group. Just as the inverse of that being white emo bands, so alternative rock music is going to be considered a white thing. Again it's not racist, it's generalizations derived from the fact that rock and roll performers are statistically more white than black. So it's a white thing. And rap is a black thing.



Why are they racist in the first place? You can find racism anywhere if you look hard enough. Even in places where it doesn't exist. Dictionary.com definiton 2 defines Racism as, "Discrimination or prejudice based on race." How does your friends comment have anything to do with the above definition. Would you have been less offended if she had said, "Like omigod, you're such a nerd!" Or had substituted "white" for any other derigatory comment? Why does the use of color only offend the black community (another obvious steriotype, but steriotypes are created because of common observations). If your friend was being racist, she woulnd't be your friend.



Do you think the main reason you find the term Oreo to be offensive, because your looking deeper than whats really there? I mean we have two direct and opposite opinions in just this thread on the term, "oreo." One not really even caring, and the other (yours) trying extremely hard to project your opinion that the term oreo is bad onto someone else who does not hold that opinion at all. Maybe you would be less offended if you spent less time analyzing every word for racism, and spent more time just talking._

 
You are making more of this than it has to be. First off, you're using the word stereotype to the point it doesn't make sense. Second, like I said there are certain things that are said that won't affect you like it does us because YOU'RE NOT US! "Oreo" is a word used in the black community to put someone down for acting "too white". When someone of another color uses it as a joke, it's up to us to let them know it's not cool (even if it's not meant that way from that person). It doesn't matter who it comes from, it just doesn't sound right. We're just saying being black shouldn't be synonymous with a limited vocabulary. There are other races including whites that have words they'd rather not have people call them, one of them being racist. Why? Because not everyone is racist that is white, not everyone is over-sensitive that is black and so on and so forth. Now, back to the topic ^^


----------



## Raerae (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 
_"Oreo" is a word used in the black community to put someone down for acting "too white". When someone of another color uses it as a joke, it's up to us to let them know it's not cool (even if it's not meant that way from that person). It doesn't matter who it comes from, it just doesn't sound right._

 
Why do terms turn racist ONLY if another color of skin uses them?  Do you stop and educate all the blacks who call you an Oreo that it's "not cool" or only the whites, hispanics, chinese, japanese, koreans, arabs, etc etc etc?

It's only racist if it fits the definition of racism.  Calling someone an oreo can be racist, and it can not be racist, all depending on the context of the conversation.

If the person calling you an oreo is doing it because they dont think it's appropriate for someone with dark skin to behave like their white, than yes it's racist.  Her friend joking with her was not being racist.


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_Why do terms turn racist ONLY if another color of skin uses them? Do you stop and educate all the blacks who call you an Oreo that it's "not cool" or only the whites, hispanics, chinese, japanese, koreans, arabs, etc etc etc?

It's only racist if it fits the definition of racism. Calling someone an oreo can be racist, and it can not be racist, all depending on the context of the conversation.

If the person calling you an oreo is doing it because they dont think it's appropriate for someone with dark skin to behave like their white, than yes it's racist. Her friend joking with her was not being racist._

 
You obviously didn't read what I said. It's a term used in the black community to PUT SOMEONE DOWN and no it's not cool regardless of who uses it. <----Like I said before ^.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 
_Second, like I said there are certain things that are said that won't affect you like it does us because YOU'RE NOT US!_

 
Your right, getting called an oreo prolly wont affect me like it does you, because i've never been called an oreo, i get called other things.  But thats unfair to say that I dont know how racism feels because I'm a cracker.  I think it's fair to say that since I've expierenced being a minority, and i've been spoken too with direct dislike from different skin colors, that I have a pretty good expierence for how it feels when someone is being racist.  And nothing in the dialogue between her and her friend was racist.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 
_You obviously didn't read what I said. It's a term used in the black community to PUT SOMEONE DOWN and no it's not cool regardless of who uses it. <----Like I said before ^._

 
People use nagative terms in a positive way all the time though.


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 7, 2006)

I don't like it when people put words in my mouth or for this post's sake, paragraph. I didn't call you a cracker and I didn't say what her friend said was racist. I said it was up to her to let her friend know it wasn't cool.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 7, 2006)

This is for everyone:

Oh FYI, due to the sensitivity of the subject (especially considering our differing opinions (and skin colors lol since somehow that always ends up being a reason in conversations that involve this topic), i just wanna be clear that i hope the overall feelings behind these posts are positive.  You've prolly noticed that I have a very debative (is that even a  word lol) personality, mainly because I'm curious about understanding the real truths behind people's opinions.  Instead of the, "because" response that so many people rely on.  And your opinion's (already posted and possible future) are valued regardless if we agree or not


----------



## Raerae (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 
_I don't like it when people put words in my mouth or for this post's sake, paragraph. I didn't call you a cracker and I didn't say what her friend said was racist. I said it was up to her to let her friend know it wasn't cool._

 
I didn't say you said I was a cracker.  I just used that word to draw analogy to a similar snackfood that I've been called in the past


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 7, 2006)

Ok, like I said back to the subject...potato??


----------



## Lady_MAC (Aug 7, 2006)

I see now that regardless of what I say you will not understand, and it's not because you can't fathom my point- I'm sure you simply do not want to. Don't worry, your resistance is rather prevalent. 

Yes, I do deconstruct nearly everything I read- that is how my family and I are. It is rather automatic, and I do it without trying. I do not *hunt* for racist, homophobic, sexist, etc. sentiments, I just see them and sometimes call the person out. I can't believe you basically told me to 'talk without thinking', sorry- it's not going to happen. 

You know, I rather address what I'm really thinking about this via PM later, because I feel like I'm stinking up Specktra's sweet atmosphere.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 
_I didn't say what her friend said was racist._

 
I'm sure the topic got mixed up throughout the posts at some point, sorry!

 Quote:

  I said it was up to her to let her friend know it wasn't cool.  
 
This is the part i'm having trouble understanding.

The way I see it as an impartial observer, is Friend A who said , "like omigod, your so white!" which while having racial undertones (and only because she said "white" instead of, "geek, or nerd, or dork, or anything else"), doesn't come across as she really believes that all blacks have a 5th grade education.  And in saying so, purposly meant to discriminate.

It just seemed like Lady_Mac was looking for a reason to play the race card.  Instead of looking at it for what it was really worth, a friend joking with another friend.  Thats all I'm saying.

I mean, i could take that same phrase, "Like omigod, your so white" and say it racist against white people.

Great - So all white people are these braniac geeks who use words no one else uses like, "Indubitably!" (and start all their sentences with like omigod) I mean seriously, when is that last time you have heard anyone use that word (I think thats the first time I've EVER heard that word used, and I grew up around white people, i had to look it up).

It just comes across to me that people look WAY to hard to find racism in places where it doesn't exist.


----------



## Wattage (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lady_MAC* 
_No..it is negative. It just perpetuates the belief that you can act a race. I am endlessly called an oreo because I do not use slang and like Rock music. If that is "acting white" what is acting Black? Hmm?

Is being culturally Canadian exclusively white? I think not. That is f'd up and flawed thinking.....IMO, of course._

 
No, being Canadian is not exclusively white (caucasian, tyvm). Futhermore, there are certainly can be "ways" of being when you belong to a particular race, ethnic background or whatever term you need to use for overly sensitive people. These are often the source of jokes, stereotyping and unfortunately racism. Also, I don't know where people get off thinking these don't apply to the caucasian community.

If you chose to take what I said and twist it to mean that I have flawed and "f'd" up thinking - totally fine with me. Also, if you chose to react when someone calls you an orea, that is totally up to you. Don't get pissy with someone else because they chose not to attach negative connotations to perfectly harmeless things - IMO, of course.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lady_MAC* 
_I see now that regardless of what I say you will not understand, and it's not because you can't fathom my point- I'm sure you simply do not want to. Don't worry, your resistance is rather prevalent._

 
See the previous post, there is a specific point that Indigowaters better helped clarify (thanks btw) that I dont understand.

 Quote:

  Yes, I do deconstruct nearly everything I read- that is how my family and I are. It is rather automatic, and I do it without trying. I do not *hunt* for racist, homophobic, sexist, etc. sentiments, I just see them and sometimes call the person out. I can't believe you basically told me to 'talk without thinking', sorry- it's not going to happen.  
 
but dont you think that by deconstructing everything you might come to conclusions that dont really exist?  

 Quote:

  You know, I rather address what I'm really thinking about this via PM later, because I feel like I'm stinking up Specktra's sweet atmosphere.  
 
You can answer this by PM if you want, if your not comfortable haveing a rational public discussion on this topic.  But so far i haven't seen anything inapropriate posted by anyone.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_No, being Canadian._

 
Sorry Wattage, I had to stop reading right there!  BLAME CANADA! *tease*  J/k hehe


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_People use nagative terms in a positive way all the time though._

 
Out of curiosity, do you have any examples? I can't seem to think of any.

I'm pretty sure Lady_Mac's basic point was that no one can *"act"* a certain race. When someone _labels_ you a certain race *because* of your actions, it is racist IMHO.


----------



## Wattage (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_Sorry Wattage, I had to stop reading right there!  BLAME CANADA! *tease*  J/k hehe_

 
Haha, yeah, it's always Canada's fault... but at the end of the day we have all the water and the ganga.


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_No, being Canadian is not exclusively white (caucasian, tyvm). Futhermore, there are certainly can be "ways" of being when you belong to a particular race, ethnic background or whatever term you need to use for overly sensitive people. These are often the source of jokes, stereotyping and unfortunately racism. Also, I don't know where people get off thinking these don't apply to the caucasian community.

If you chose to take what I said and twist it to mean that I have flawed and "f'd" up thinking - totally fine with me. Also, if you chose to react when someone calls you an orea, that is totally up to you. Don't get pissy with someone else because they chose not to attach negative connotations to perfectly harmeless things - IMO, of course._

 
 I think there is ALOT of misunderstanding on this board. Lady_MAC did not say that being Canadian is exclusively white. I think if everyone took the time to read and re-read what the other person says rather than posting "I'm going to show her" posts, we can all come to an understanding. I'd hate for anyone else to come in on this post and think that we're all a bunch of racists (which I know we are not). But, pleeease take the time to read and try and understand what the other person is saying. It is very narrow-minded to say "I don't care if you think that's f'd up", because afterall, you want someone to understand you. So give the same courtesy in return and this can turn into a positive learning experience rather than a negative one.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_Haha, yeah, it's always Canada's fault... but at the end of the day we have all the water and the ganga. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
LOL, I can't believe you said that!


----------



## Raerae (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 
_Out of curiosity, do you have any examples? I can't seem to think of any.

I'm pretty sure Lady_Mac's basic point was that no one can *"act"* a certain race. When someone labels you a certain race *because* of your actions, is racist IMHO._

 
Well there is my example above about how with a group of girls we were basically the, "bitches."

If you want racial examples, we can use the obvious.  A roomie I lived with, white guy from the east coast, moved out here with his best friend a black guy.  They both called each other, "niggah's" all the time when they hung out in the living room smoking pot.  They both came from the ghetto of Boston too.  And as ghetto as they could both act, there both total sweethearts.  One of em is married now, and i bet my ex roomie ends up with his current GF too.

At my work, one of the girls is hispanic, and she and a white guy that worked there would call each other back and fourth, "Poota" (i know thats spelled wrong, but it was some spanish bad word) and other spanish insults.  But to them it was teasing and flirting.

It happens all the time, negative words used in good spirits.


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_Well there is my example above about how with a group of girls we were basically the, "bitches."

If you want racial examples, we can use the obvious. A roomie I lived with, white guy from the east coast, moved out here with his best friend a black guy. They both called each other, "niggah's" all the time when they hung out in the living room smoking pot. They both came from the ghetto of Boston too. And as ghetto as they could both act, there both total sweethearts. One of em is married now, and i bet my ex roomie ends up with his current GF too.

At my work, one of the girls is hispanic, and she and a white guy that worked there would call each other back and fourth, "Poota" (i know thats spelled wrong, but it was some spanish bad word) and other spanish insults. But to them it was teasing and flirting.

It happens all the time, negative words used in good spirits._

 
I understand your examples and that's all good, but I wouldn't like either of those terms being used in my presence because of how I would feel and also because of how others would feel. I think alot of jokes can be told without trying to "make" a negative term seem positive. There's still sensitivity to those words because sometimes people have been called that in a not so joking way. So we can't say, "Oh they're just being overly sensitive" and blow people off, because we don't know what they've been through. If you tell someone to stop doing something that you don't like (regardless of what it is), that person should have enough respect to stop, even if they were joking.


----------



## Wattage (Aug 7, 2006)

Thank you for the example, Raerae ^.

It's like when my friends and I call each other white trash. It's certainly something I would never say to someone in a derogatory fashion, it's something I say as a joke. Or when I make fun of my best friend (who is Chinese) for being cheap, it's all in good fun. She calls me a white trash cracker, I tell her she stinks like moth balls and pinches pennies like there's no tomorrow.

I think in my circle of friends and in general my age group, this type of behaviour is seen as lightening the mood. It takes what could be very upsetting and hurtful terms and uses them in a light way. If anything, I think this type of joking helps people see how ridiculous it is to label someone - so ridiculous that our generation makes a mockery of it.


----------



## Wattage (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 
_I understand your examples and that's all good, but I wouldn't like either of those terms being used in my presence because of how I would feel and also because of how others would feel. I think alot of jokes can be told without trying to "make" a negative term seem positive. There's still sensitivity to those words because sometimes people have been called that in a not so joking way. So we can't say, "Oh they're just being overly sensitive" and blow people off, because we don't know what they've been through. If you tell someone to stop doing something that you don't like (regardless of what it is), that person should have enough respect to stop, even if they were joking._

 
While I completely understand, I have to say that I disagree, politely. I (in my opinion), don't think this is the answer to the problem. However, you feel that way and that's OK - I can respect that


----------



## Raerae (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 
_I think there is ALOT of misunderstanding on this board. Lady_MAC did not say that being Canadian is exclusively white._

 
Just so we know what were deconstructing. *tease*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_I don't see why this has to be thought of as negative. A lot of people call my bf a banana (white on the inside, yellow on the outside) and it's not negative. It's just a way of joking that he is culturally very Canadian, but physically he is Vietnamese._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lady_MAC* 
_No..it is negative. It just perpetuates the belief that you can act a race. I am endlessly called an oreo because I do not use slang and like Rock music. If that is "acting white" what is acting Black? Hmm?

Is being culturally Canadian exclusively white? I think not. That is f'd up and flawed thinking.....IMO, of course._

 
I agree that she didn't say that being Canadian was exclusivly white.  But the steriotypical canadian is going to be some fair skinned person who rides a Elk or a Moose to work (they dont have cars in Canada, everyone knows that).  

Your original Canadian settlers from Europe were the French if I remember right.  Thus going back to who the original Canadians were (excluding the indians as they dont relate to this subject), it's only logical that people are going to consider the Canadian culture a "white thing."

Color is only used because it part of a very VISIBLE difference that humans have.  And as a result it's only natural that we would use it when defining a generalization of a culture.

I'm sure if we all took the time to discuss it, we could pool the diverse racials base specktra has to offer, and come up with a profile for what, "acting black" is.

It's just a natural part of being human to organise things based on the things that make them different.


----------



## Wattage (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_\
Your original Canadian settlers from Europe were the French if I remember right.  Thus going back to who the original Canadians were (excluding the indians as they dont relate to this subject), it's only logical that people are going to consider the Canadian culture a "white thing."_

 
I am just going to jump in here and note the first nations community... as being in Canada prior to colonization.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 
_If you tell someone to stop doing something that you don't like (regardless of what it is), that person should have enough respect to stop, even if they were joking._

 
But at what point does it get to be too much, and people get way to caught up in whats politically correct.  I mean people are already walking on pins and needles over everything when their at their jobs because they are afraid of how Billy who overheard a conversation he wasn't even apart of might get offended over, and complain to HR about.

You'd think that w/in your friends you'd have the freedom to let your hair down and not have to think about every single thing you say, and the potential thousands of different ways that you can react to it.  At that point why talk at all?

I love that I can call my best friend a GuineePrincess because she's itallian.  Because she knows that when I say that, it's because we HAVE a friendship that is solid enough that silly things like that wont effect it.  And I know that if for some reason I happen to spurt something in jest while teasing her, that she's not gonna get all up in my face over it.  And on the same tolken when I do something stupid (and i do a lot of dumb things), she can point out that it's not my fault I'm a dumb Polock, and we can both laugh about it.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_negative words used in good spirits._

 
Well, that makes more sense because I don't think there are _any_ negative terms that are used positively.

I personally don't use "those kind of terms" (IE, "nigga", "cracker", "white trash", "twinkie", "chink", "oreo", "bitch" etc) only because I know how it can affect people and there are plenty of other words we can use in place of "those kind of terms" in the English vocab


----------



## Raerae (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_I am just going to jump in here and note the first nations community... as being in Canada prior to colonization.




_

 
I have no idea what the first nations is, but i'll forgive you since your Canadian, it's not your fault =P

lol...  Sorry Wattage, I always tease all my Canadian friends about being Canadian =P  Hope yah dont mind


----------



## Raerae (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 
_there are plenty of other words we can use in place of "those kind of terms" in the English vocab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thats the point though.  Were close enough and comfortable with each other that we can use those types of words and not have to worry about upsetting anyone.

I woulnd't dare use those types of words with people i just met, or only had fleeting interactions with.  I'm sure most everyone else is the same.  So when Lady_Macs friend teased her that way, she felt close enough to her as a friend that she could say something like that w/out thinking she was going to upset her.  Not because she was racially motivated.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_I'm a dumb Polock,_

 

Haha Me too! My boyfriend is German, he calls me a polock , i call him kraut, its all in good fun though 

But, I have encountered name calling in a NON-Joking way.. such as there were two, African american girls i used to work with and they used to call me "stupid white girl" among other things, and they were not nice to me, we were not friends, and i was offended, and they knew it , I told them. they did not stop. They told me that I didnt know racism like they did. and that made it OK. .. I find this terribly wrong.


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 
_Haha Me too! My boyfriend is German, he calls me a polock , i call him kraut, its all in good fun though 

But, I have encountered name calling in a NON-Joking way.. such as there were two, African american girls i used to work with and they used to call me "stupid white girl" among other things, and they were not nice to me, we were not friends, and i was offended, and they knew it , I told them. they did not stop. They told me that I didnt know racism like they did. and that made it OK. .. I find this terribly wrong._

 
Exactly! Black, white, asian, hispanic...it's wrong. You may not know the kind of racism we experience but it's not to say you haven't experienced it at all. Just on different level. I can't be in your shoes and you can't be in mine, but it's up to all of us to try and understand each other. And I don't condone that type of behavior just because the girls were African-american. Wrong is wrong.

But...I have to ask why was it wrong when they said it, but your boyfriend could call you names. Was it the stupid part or the white girl part that upset you? I don't let friends call me names like the ones mentioned above because regardless if it's joking or not, I don't like them.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 8, 2006)

Its ok for my boyfriend to call me names because I KNOW that he is JOKING. these girls were not joking. They called me this 5 minutes into knowing me.


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 8, 2006)

EXACTLY the point!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_I woulnd't dare use those types of words with people i just met, or only had fleeting interactions with._

 
Well, yeah...obviously. I guess I didn't explain enough. 

I have never and would never use any terms stated before to label anyone, including a friend. It just wouldn't feel right with me. I think that maybe _it is_ a generation thing. I see a lot of teens/young adults calling each other this and that, and that's cool with them. I just know that I certainly wouldn't want my daughter labeling anybody by their skin color or physique, best friend or not. 

I don't automatically call them out and claim that they're being racist for calling each other whatever they'd like to label each other because essentially, I do believe in my heart that most people aren't _trying_ to be racist (bring on the "you're being naive" comments =p). 


But I do firmly believe that these _terms_ are derived from a racist, judgemental root that we or others accquire from personal experiences. And _that_ is my reason for not using those terms. There is no reason for me to use any term that was once used to belittle or derogate a certain group of people.

And maybe because I'm a Momma and I'm too old for that kind of stuff


----------



## Raerae (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 
_But...I have to ask why was it wrong when they said it, but your boyfriend could call you names._

 
Because her boyfriend, or my friends have a unspoken permission to poke fun at my heritage, skin color, nationality whatever, because even though they are using words that could be negative, i know thats not the meaning they are using when they say them.  That type of trust only comes with friendship.  It's the same reason she wouldn't get mad at me for telling her to not forget her greencard when we go to the beach.  Because with how dark she is, the beach patrol might think she an illegal.

By that same reasoning I would never joke like that with a stranger, or someone i just met, because I dont know them well enough to know, that they know, that if for some reason i tease them like that, it's because i like them, not because i'm trying to be mean.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 
_But I do firmly believe that these terms are derived from a racist, judgemental root that we or others accquire from personal experiences. And that is my reason for not using those terms. There is no reason for me to use any term that was once used to belittle or derogate a certain group of people.

And maybe because I'm a Momma and I'm too old for that kind of stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
See, i see it more as taking back the word.  You take the word, phrase, meaning, whatever that was ugly, and make it positive.  This way it's no longer harmful or hurtful.


----------



## Another Janice! (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

  See, i see it more as taking back the word.  
 
LMFAO....did you see Clerks II?  You had to of if you said that.

Between the talk of potatos and crackers....I got hungry.  

Going to raid the fridge now.  lol.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Another Janice!* 
_LMFAO....did you see Clerks II?  You had to of if you said that.

Between the talk of potatos and crackers....I got hungry.  

Going to raid the fridge now.  lol._

 
haha nope, havn't seen Clerks 2 =P

I heard that term somewhere else, and like the meaning behind it =P


----------



## Lady_MAC (Aug 8, 2006)

That is called re-claiming, RaeRae. The term "queer" is a very good example of that. 

I figured most would understand what exactly she had meant by her “white” comment. When she calls me white for using a word that is large by her standards, it implies that blacks are not as articulate. Even my boyfriend, who just happens to be European, makes endless comments of that nature when I form a sentence that is way beyond his capabilities. “Oh, I didn’t know you were white! LMAO”. Are we going to be together for much longer? No. He knows how I feel about that yet continues.

This mentality has seeped it's way into Black communities where some use one's intelligence against them, as if it's wrong.  
Many expect Blacks to use “Ebonics”, but when we don’t “we’re trying to be white” or “think we are white”. Never before have I seen someone dispute this RaeRae, have you never heard of Blacks being stereotyped as unintelligent before? It's the same as saying "You're so Chinese!" when someone is doing well in math. A comment that many of us Blacks also encounter is “You're so different from other black people". Check out Damali Ayo's  Myspace and listen to White Noise. I'm not sure if people will understand exactly what her intentions are, but it should be apparent. It's just one girlfriend talking to another, not realizing exactly what she is saying, kinda like my friend- right?

For the hell of it, check out this one too.


----------



## SChotgurrl (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lady_MAC* 
_ For the hell of it, check out this one too._

 
I think I just spit up [IN my mouth] a little.


----------



## Lady_MAC (Aug 8, 2006)

Don't worry, it is a joke used to educate


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lady_MAC* 
_For the hell of it, check out this one too._

 
Oh gosh, I can't believe that site is_ still_ up. I remember coming across this lonnng ago.


----------



## angelica (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh wow you guys, all I wanted to know was the meaning of potato.  But thanx anyways.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lady_MAC* 
_This mentality has seeped it's way into Black communities where some use one's intelligence against them, as if it's wrong.  
Many expect Blacks to use “Ebonics”, but when we don’t “we’re trying to be white” or “think we are white”. Never before have I seen someone dispute this RaeRae, have you never heard of Blacks being stereotyped as unintelligent before?_

 
Is it a good thing if I haven't?  I dont exactly spend a lot of time keeping track of whats the popular racial putdown.  And all the blacks I've known have always seemed as normal as everyone else <shrug>.  

I get judged on the whole, "intelligence" thing enough as it is being Polish, and having a casual vocabulary when i'm just chatting that does involve saying, "like omigod" every other sentance.  You think I really pay attention to that stuff lol.  Not to mention I am guilty of being a total ditz at times, when thinking isn't involved, so it doesn't help =P  I'm just a dumb brunette with blonde highlights.  Think Legally Blonde, thats me.  

People don't believe me at my jobs when I tell them I know how to use a PC, and I started out a CS major at the University of California Irvine.  And they are always amazed when I "get it" the first time they explain it.  This guy Scott (the one who pulled me onto his lap in the sexual harassment thread if you read that) at my job, in front of the two other ladies I work with said, "She's not as dumb as she looks!"  When i fixed a problem he was having with one of his orders.  Ever heard of girls who wear cute clothes and talk ditsy being steriotyped as unintelligent before?

Hey we have something in common!


----------



## Raerae (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelica* 
_Oh wow you guys, all I wanted to know was the meaning of potato.  But thanx anyways._

 
Thats the fun part about the internet!  Never know when your thread is gonna get hijacked!  LOL


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 
_Sorry hon, that is not what she meant.  That is a negative racial remark. It means white on the inside, black on the outside. _

 

hahah  she meant that Im Puerto Rican and german...i was black and white..well thats what she told me at least.She used to also call my dad the N word.so she called me an oreo because she thought I was half black and half white ( which I think is a beautiful mix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) ..but yeah.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_Great - So all white people are these braniac geeks who use words no one else uses like, "Indubitably!" (and start all their sentences with like omigod) I mean seriously, when is that last time you have heard anyone use that word (I think thats the first time I've EVER heard that word used, and I grew up around white people, i had to look it up)._

 
lol irony...

So like today I was chatting with a guy friend of mine, i was teasing him about some stuff, and he replied with, "Indubitably."  Needless to say i had a breakout of the giggles because of this discussion, and started teasing him about his dorkiness lol...


----------

